
The Strange and Twisted Life of “Frankenstein” - zt
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/02/12/the-strange-and-twisted-life-of-frankenstein?currentPage=all
======
sevensor
Torn by revolution, gasping at the quick pace of technological change, divided
by debates over racial equality, early 19th Century Europe produces a crop of
batshit-crazy writers, and Mary Shelley. She writes a book that treats on
themes of parenthood, which is completely misunderstood for two centuries.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/eBI2E](http://archive.is/eBI2E)

------
pmoriarty
There's a book called _The Man Who Wrote Frankenstein_ that argues that
_Frankenstein_ was actually written by Mary Shelly's husband, Percy Shelly.[1]

A later book, _Shelley Unbound: Discovering Frankenstein 's True Creator_
makes the same case.[2]

[1] - [https://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Wrote-
Frankenstein/dp/0943742...](https://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Wrote-
Frankenstein/dp/0943742145/)

[2] - [https://www.amazon.com/Shelley-Unbound-Discovering-
Frankenst...](https://www.amazon.com/Shelley-Unbound-Discovering-
Frankensteins-Creator/dp/1936239604/)

~~~
baddox
I had never heard of that authorship controversy. The biggest one I’ve heard
is the claim that Truman Capote and not Harper Lee wrote To Kill A
Mockingbird.

~~~
IntronExon
Outside of that one book, there is no authorship controversy vis a vis
‘Frankenstein’ which would certainly explain why you were not aware of it.

